# Marina Del Rey slip fee,s Best rates



## Myblueheaven (Sep 7, 2003)

Looking for folks with an opinion on the best or better marinas to keep my boat in Marina Del Rey. Things like best slip rates, good facilities, good saftey from theft. Maybe I might want to live aboard for awhile...any liveaboard friendly slips and what is the cost? Good parking. Where do I NOT want to place my boat. Is there a way to sublease. I had a friend in a 45 ft. boat pay a very low monthly fee as opposed to the avaerage 12 to 15 dollars a foot!


----------

